# Remote locking stopped working



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Guys - 2001 TT Coupe, 2001 - 225Q

Maybe is it just a co-incidence, but yesterday I changed my old Audi Chorus head unit with cassette tape for a later Audi CD head unit, which worked OK.

Today, my remote locking has stop working. I've got 2 keys, neither of them work at all.

I can lock & unlock using the key in the drivers door so the car is still usable.

Any ideas ? I've got VCDS but have not had chance to scan it yet.

Thanks

John


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Have you replaced the batteries in the usual fob you use, usually 2 x cr1620 in 2001 TT.
Try a resync.
Press lock or unlock on Fob & within 1 minute lock or unlock using key in door, repeat more than once. Always works for me.
If pressing lock or unlock once doesn't work. press fob twice before using key in door.
Hoggy.


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks Hoggy I've tried that with both keys but the car does not respond to the remotes at all.

My usual key had new batteries a couple of weeks ago.

Where would I start with VCDS ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Try a fault scan, but check fuses 6,10,14,37,38 first.
Hoggy.


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks mate - I'll be on it tomorrow morning !


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gerontius said:


> Thanks mate - I'll be on it tomorrow morning !


Hi, Tomorrow.  :? :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

I had loads of faults logged around 35 central locking, I'm putting those down to numerous attempts & playing with the remotes yesterday.

Connected up VCDS and followed the instructions for matching remotes, here:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_TT_(8N)_Central_Locking

I've now got two issues after I cleared out all the remotes (channel 000)
2- I added one new remote. It worked to lock & unlock the doors, although I now don't get an indicator flash when locking or unlocking. After locking with the remote, the little red LED in the door flashes ok, just no indicator flash.

3- I can't work out where exactly I enter the number of remotes I'm going to program. At the moment, I only appear to be able to program one remote at a time. I can program my second key, then the first one stops working.

I must be missing something. I looked on measuring block 6, where I though I should see the number of remotes, but it didn't make sense to me.......... I need to know where exactly I enter the total number of remotes to be programmed.

Help ! Is there a resident VCDS expert around ?


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

OK guys I still need help with a central locking problem - I've only been able to match one key to the car, but that's enough for now. Here are my fault codes (have VCDS on another PC so having to type them out)

address 35 central locks
component or version D06
7 faults found:
01570 - turn off delay: terminal 15
29-10 - short to ground intermittent

01134 - alarm horn - (my alarm horn has been faulty since I bought the car, so I'm ignoring horn faults, they would not stop the indicator flash on locking /unlocking)

01092 switch for stowed canopy (F171)
27-00 implausible signal

01091 - switch front canopy (f202)
27-00 implausible signal

01617 - please check DTC memory of interior monitoring
35-00 - -+

I'm thinking it's these last three codes that are the problem - but my car is a coupe & those canopy codes relate to the soft top as far as I can tell.

Where am I going wrong ?


----------



## RocketRoss (Oct 18, 2016)

Think my mate had this same issue, sorted now.


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks Ross how did he fix it ?


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

OK some progress made.

My Central Locking Controller (35) had lost its coding & was all set to zero.
(I have no explanation as to why this happened, although it co-incided with my fitting a different radio/CD head unit)

I've currently set the coding to 4847, which give smart unlocking (one press drivers door, two presses both doors) and auto door locking at 20mph. One hazard flash on locking, two on unlocking.

I've been looking at this thread too:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=222342

Wak suggests a code of 07914, I'll try that tomorrow & see what I get.


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

It's working ok now, the only remaining problem is the matching of a 2nd remote key.
Looking at the Ross-Tech instructions ( http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_TT_(8N)_Central_Locking )
it's not clear how to match a second key.

I can match the first key ok, then I match the second key ok but the first one stops working.

I'm using VCDS 12.12 which is not that intuitive, there are no pop-ups giving guidance.

Any experts on here ? Feels like I'm doing something wrong.

Thanks
John


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Your link: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_TT_(8N)_Central_Locking explains choosing a number for each key by typing and not scrolling, then test and save.

I've not done this myself but are you entering each key in a separate location and then saving? Or starting over and overwriting the second key in the same location ot clearing in between?


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks John - good point - I'll try it again tomorrow with 2 different key locations.


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

As per John-H suggestion, I was doing it wrong ! Needed to enter the position number of each key then match them. 
Key matching all sorted now.

Two questions remain - what caused my central locking controller to loose all its coding and key matching ?

And though everything is now working, I've still got a list of central locking fault codes, which come back immediately if I 
clear them. Oh yes, and when I clear the codes, the both remotes stop working again & I need to re-match them........

Here they are again: address 35 central locks
component or version D06
7 faults found:
01570 - turn off delay: terminal 15
29-10 - short to ground intermittent

01134 - alarm horn - (my alarm horn has been faulty since I bought the car, so I'm ignoring horn faults, they would not stop the indicator flash on locking /unlocking)

01092 switch for stowed canopy (F171)
27-00 implausible signal

01091 - switch front canopy (f202)
27-00 implausible signal

01617 - please check DTC memory of interior monitoring
35-00 - -+


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Normally, module coding shouldn't be lost. Two non deliberate things could do it - erroneous writing to the module from the noise of an electrical fault (extremely unlikely) or a faulty module losing its memory.

As far as I remember the key codes are stored in the central locking E2 PROM but the writing is handled by its processor. The central locking processor is separate so interesting that was corrupted too.

My guess is that something was corrupted when you put the new head unit in. Possibly a processor is still running corrupt.

Try disconnecting the battery for a few minutes, then reconnect in one clean move without making multiple sparks - i.e. a clean ON transition to ensure processors reset properly.

Then try again.


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks again John-H

I'll try a battery disconnect - I'll also see if I can get a good central locking module off eBay at a sensible price.


----------



## Spwtt (5 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Have you replaced the batteries in the usual fob you use, usually 2 x cr1620 in 2001 TT.
> Try a resync.
> Press lock or unlock on Fob & within 1 minute lock or unlock using key in door, repeat more than once. Always works for me.
> If pressing lock or unlock once doesn't work. press fob twice before using key in door.
> Hoggy.


Just seen this geed after buying a tt and the mechanic couldn't get the doors to work, well to start there was only one battery and then using this info to re sync I now have a working central locking system so thanks.... also I have a non bose chorus system which with some playing I've got it wired and working with a pioneer head unit working the rears without any iso plugs so anyone want the info msg me as there a pain in the ass


----------

